# Viper track taps?



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Good morning, guys. I'm just starting my Viper track build and I'm not understanding the wire taps on each track piece. What do they connect to? If anyone here has a Viper and can take some pics of under their track so I can see how they're connected, I'd be very grateful. I paid a lot of money for the kit and don't want to screw it up. Thanks for any and all responses


----------

